# Hellmann's vs. Blue Plate mayo?



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Just curious as to how Blue Plate is different from Hellmann's. I see Blue Plate has a lot more vinegar, but is it a huge difference in taste? I was cruising Amazon and wondered.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't know, but nothing beats Duke's.


----------



## MS Farm Chick (Mar 19, 2011)

Blue Plate or Dukes for me. Don't care for Hellmanns.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Neither for me. I'm a Miracle Whip person all the way  
DH though is not, so Blue Plate for him.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Never heard of Blue Plate or Duke's. Wouldn't use Miracle Whip if you held a gun to my head. Tried it once and that was one time too many. Until I can find and try these first two, it's Hellmanns all the way.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

No idea, but to be honest, homemade beats them all hands down...simple to make, taste great and none of those additives.....

but of those you listed, I would probably enjoy the vinegar based on the most....


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I've always really liked Hellmann's and hated Miracle Whip, so I suspect I wouldn't like the Blue Plate as well as the Hellmann's. But I did wonder because somewhere it said Blue Plate was voted best mayo by Cooks.com. So I wondered.

Guess there's a pretty wide taste in mayo.

Joseph97297, I've never yet made what I thought was really good homemade mayo. It always seems kind of blah. Doesn't seem to matter what recipe I use. Any tips?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Vinegar instead of lemon juice in homemade mayo. Plus, add at least a teaspoon of mustard to the egg. You can also add a dash of cayenne.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

My Mom would only use Blue Plate, but I also like Duke's. I'd like to try my hand at homemade at some point.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I only like blue plate! Its the only kind my family will eat.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Kraft Real Mayo for me. Have never tried Blue Plate. Can not stand Miracle Whip - just too sweet for sandwiches. In fact, I got so frustrated after accidentally putting it on my sandwich instead of Real Mayo that I dumped the whole jar out so it would not happen again. I guess for some things Miracle Whip is good, like perhaps coleslaw. Hellman's is good, but different. Generic mayo or cheap store brands can be some real ugly stuff!

For a taste test I found, see http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/08/taste-test-the-best-mayonnaise.html


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

When I was in Mississippi it was Blue Plate. In NC it has to be Duke's. But I don't like either. Both taste rancid to me, as does Hellmans. Hellmans seems to put a little lemon or something to try to make it seem more fresh but I still don't like it. I also used to eat Miracle Whip on my sandwiches but they changed the recipe about 20 years ago and I don't like it anymore either. Now when I need a sweet mayo I just add sweet pickle juice to regular stuff - like in deviled eggs. 

Since we stay away from soy I use Hain's Safflower mayo. I don't use much at all, usually only use it when the chickens aren't laying. I'm with Alice-I like my mayo homemade !


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

None of the above. Mayo is from the devil. I find it incredibly repulsive and frightening. I don't want to see it, smell it, or be in the same house with someone who is eating it. Gag.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

mammabooh, DW looks at me strange because I don't use mayo (although my reaction isn't as extreme as yours). Even as a kid, if the refrigerator had only mayo and there was bread around, I'd eat the bread plain and go out searching for green apples.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I grew up in California and the only Mayo that was allowed in our house was Best Foods. Mom sent Dad to the store for mayo once and he tried to sneak in the cheap yellow label generic stuff and it didn't even make it through the front door.

After growing up hearing that Best Foods was the only Mayo to use, I assumed I would be a Best Foods cook, just like Mom. Right after I got married, we moved to my husbands new station at Maxwell AFB, in Montgomery, Alabama. He asked me to make my Mom's potato salad for a Squadron Potluck and I headed to the commissary for the ingredients.

I went up and down the condiment aisle. No Best Foods! What was a new bride to do? I didn't want to send inferior potato salad to the potluck and it had been drilled into my head that anything other than Best Foods would cause the quality of the salad to suffer. Finally I asked the manager if he had any Best Foods. He said he had never heard of it, but like a trooper searched the aisle and even the back room to see if they carried it. I was ready to cry and then I noticed the Hellman's label looked a lot like Best Foods. I figured it was a knockoff that was trying to look like my beloved Best Foods Mayonnaise. Then I looked closer and in tiny print it said, "West of the Rocky Mountains our products are sold under the Best Foods brand name." 

I was so relieved. LOL I am not so picky now. I even eat store brand on occasion. I did just get a Vitamix, and do plan on making homemade mayonnaise very soon.

Now, as picky as my mother was about Mayonnaise, my husband is even worse about Ketchup. He was born and raised in Pittsburgh and Heinz is the only ketchup he wants in the house. I don't begrudge him this though. If it weren't for Heinz Ketchup, we would have never met. He approached my table at a restaurant to borrow the ketchup and when he returned it, he told me the secret of tapping the 57 on your wrist to make the ketchup come out faster. We started talking and after a while he joined me at my table. Six months later, we were married.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Homemade here, too. I haven't had store-bought for years.

Before that, it was the least expensive, and I never ate it, anyway!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

easy homemade--put an egg in a pint mason jar. add some mustard, lemon (i like pickle juice or even olive) and pinch of salt, then one cup of oil. using a stick blender, put it into the jar to the bottom and let it whirl on high for just a short bit, a minute or less. presto, mayo!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

There are also some great recipes for mayo on www.epicurious.com

It's my "go-to" recipe site to try new things!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

The Aldi's brand is actually pretty good.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Kraft Real Mayo here too, but we do make homemade on occasion.

Loriann1971, thank you for taking us down memory lane with you


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I have a few recipes that I will only use Hellmann's in, but I've used Aldi's and a couple of other generics successfully. I like Miracle Whip on only a couple of types of sandwiches and I'm the only person in the house who will use it. I have 2 small jars of Duke's mayo and I've never tried it. I bought them at Dollar Tree and they are for emergencies only. If the power goes out and I need mayo, I didn't want to waste a big jar of Hellmann's. I didn't realize that Duke's was well-known because I've never seen it in the grocery stores around here.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Hellmans and Best Foods are the same brand. But these days, the ingredients are the same in every single kind, they're just in different proportions. Soybean oil and cheap vinegar, with tiny amounts of different flavors like lemon. The only exception is Hellmans/best Foods Canola mayo. Which tastes wonderful. (And also is the only soy-free mayo on the market)


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

The Aldi 'light and fit' fat free is the only mayo I can not choke down..otherwise they all taste the same to me. Except for Miracle Whip, which I love on certain things (sliced bananas on MW spread on white bread-yum! I have very unsophisticated tastes).


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Kraft doesn't have much flavor as Hellman's. I have never heard of Blue Plate or Duke brands. Mayo is one of those things that doesn't taste very good if low fat or light. Blech!

Homemade made doesn't last long, does it? Recipes? I saw the recipe link but wonder what our homemade HTers do.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I must be strange, the only mayo I can stand is Mircle Whip. And that isnt really mayo!!! I like things tart and sweet so I guess that is why.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Melissa said:


> The Aldi's brand is actually pretty good.


I just bought this - haven't opened it up yet- I am sure I will like it- I haven't had anything from Aldi's that I haven't liked...

I am curious now about Duke and Blue Plate-


----------



## PromiseLogan (Jul 12, 2020)

oldmania said:


> Don't know, but nothing beats Duke's.


I am from the south and Duke's sucks.... Blue Plate is the best, followed by Hellman's and then Heinz.... and others.. only thing the crappy Duke's beats is Kraft!!


----------



## PromiseLogan (Jul 12, 2020)

Becka03 said:


> I just bought this - haven't opened it up yet- I am sure I will like it- I haven't had anything from Aldi's that I haven't liked...
> 
> I am curious now about Duke and Blue Plate-


Duke's sucks... Blue Plate Rocks!


----------



## PromiseLogan (Jul 12, 2020)

oldmania said:


> Don't know, but nothing beats Duke's.


Duke's is the worse mayo other than Kraft, it is only better than Kraft, nothing else!


----------



## PromiseLogan (Jul 12, 2020)

I will challenge anyone to a blind taste test and see why Duke's and Kraft are the worse Mayo available!


----------



## PromiseLogan (Jul 12, 2020)

But yes Duke's is better than Kraft! but it sucks compared to Blue Plate, a true southern Mayo! and I live in the Carolinas but Dukes does not taste that good!


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

The only mayo...😋


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Being highly allergic to eggs, it was a great day for me when GFB discovered JustMayo and Hellman's Vegan. I'm worried because the local Publix seems to have dropped both. Whole Paychecks Vegiennaise is gagworthy and sour cream just doesn't hit the spot for tuna or pasta salad.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

RobertDane said:


> The only mayo...😋
> 
> (_Miracle Whip image removed_)


That's not mayo... it's salad dressing. Great in macaroni or potato salad if you must use store bought, but I didn't like the sweetness on burgers, bologna or other sandwiches.

Having no refrigeration, I scratch make mayo as I need it... far better than any store bought stuff. I used to use Hellman's.


----------



## stickysister (Jul 29, 2020)

I like the Just Mayo brand because it’s healthier than the others but it’s become so popular now that all I see on the grocery shelf is Just Space where it used to be.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I kept hearing about Dukes but hard to find. At Walmart it is always on the bottom row. A little more expensive than the other brands but the only brand I will buy.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I honestly don't remember ever buying mayonnaise. I've made it for at least 40 years. I do remember Grandma loving Miracle Whip. Ick!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I've thought that Aldi's mayo is quite good. Always was very much a Hellman's fan. Anyway, I read today that Hellman's makes the Aldi mayo! Which explains why I like it, I guess.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

We always have Miracle whip in the house, and for mayo - I have a jar of Duke's in the fridge also. I haven't seen Blue Plate for sale - so haven't tried it.

For the folks who either travel by choice, or travel because of Uncle (Uncle Sam), if you ever get to Germany you have to try their miracle whip (miracel whip). It reminds me of the miracle whip my parents would buy when I was young. I remember sending some to my dad when I lived in Germany (along with Kuehne brand mittelsharfer senf). After he received the box, he asked if he could send me money to get him more of both to ship to him.  (as a side note, the heinz ketchup also has a different taste in Germany (and the UK) than it does here in the states).


https://www.miracelwhip.de/


----------

